# Is it ok to have cervical smear in pregnancy?



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie - and no rush - I have searched and googled and come up with conflicting views.... 
I have had a letter calling me for a smear test (think its just the routine check up - never had any problems in the past). I am now 24 weeks pregnant - is it ok to have routine smear done during pregnancy - or should I wait?  
Receptionist at GPs was not very helpful and I dont want to take time off and waste an appointment to go along and be told no! 
Thanks 
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

wait until after you've delivered, you can then have a smear as part of your postnatal check

Take care x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks very much for your prompt response - which was what I wanted to hear  
You do a grand job - thank you
x


----------

